# McCain stops in Sturgis



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> McCain stops in at Sturgis Rally
> GOP contender focuses on energy crisis
> By Glen Johnson, Associated Press Writer
> Published on Tuesday, August 05, 2008
> ...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> 'As you may know, not long ago a couple hundred thousand Berliners made a lot of noise for my opponent. I'll take the roar of 50,000 Harleys any day,'' McCain said, referring to Democrat Barack Obama's recent visit to the German capital.


Love it!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah...

He had to go where he knew there would _*already b*_e 50,000 people in order to make that statement.

Notice they didn't come to him. He went to _them_.

How about he goes to Chicago, Denver, Minneapolis and advertises in advance to come hear his speech in the middle of the park at high noon. Let's see how many would take the time out of their day to come seek him out. I'm sure you'd get at least 1,500. 

:roll:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ryan, Are you a good democrate? For real????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> Ryan, Are you a good democrate? For real????


Nope. I'm more Libertarian than anything else. I vote on a candidate's platform and not their party. I subscribe to the principles that the Cato Institute is built upon.

http://www.cato.org/

http://www.cato.org/pub_display.php?pub_id=9438
http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/2008/06/ ... -drilling/

etc etc

It's good reading. Take a moment to check it out. :thumb:

I just call a report or article as I see it. McCain had to go seek out people in order to find an audience.

Normally it is the other way around.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

R y a n said:


> Yeah...
> 
> He had to go where he knew there would _*already b*_e 50,000 people in order to make that statement.
> 
> ...


Ya know, Im pretty sure there are more than 50k people in Berlin......

Just because he went to Sturgis, doesnt mean anyone HAD to stop and listen to him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Notice they didn't come to him. He went to them.


You mean we issued 50,000 visas so Germans could come here and see Obama? I thought he went to Europe.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I might stop there too. 8)



> I just call a report or article as I see it. McCain had to go seek out people in order to find an audience.
> 
> Normally it is the other way around.


You're so full of beans :lol: What country do you live in? Maybe you are just so young you haven't noticed what are the standard practices in the USA.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

he's actually a liberal masquerading as a libertarian....... :lol: 
can't you tell?........he doesn't hide it very well.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> Ya know, Im pretty sure there are more than 50k people in Berlin......


What a lot of people missed and the media failed to report is the day Obama gave his speech in Berlin there were two rock concerts in town. Not only were these two groups on par with the Beatles as far as the Berliners were concerned but the concerts were free. Anyone still think 200,000 people were actually in town just to hear Obama.



> It was a rock concert! What you are not hearing from the mainstream media is that Obama has been piggybacking rock concerts in order to give an impression that tens of thousands of people are attending to see him. Hi most recent speech in Berlin is a case in point. Just prior to Obama taking stage two major music groups appeared, which were the principle draws for the crowd. The first band was named Patrice and is apparently a reggae band. The second was Reamonn and they are a rock band.
> 
> This was not the first time Obama jumped on a rock bands coattails to give a false impression. Back in May he did the same thing in Portland, Oregon and the mainstream media never reported it. Obama took stage just after a local Portland band known as the Decemberists appeared. The band is receiving rave reviews but no mention was made of them on the major networks.
> 
> http://independentsday.wordpress.com/20 ... se-it-was/


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Notice they didn't come to him. He went to them.
> 
> 
> You mean we issued 50,000 visas so Germans could come here and see Obama? I thought he went to Europe.


Nope he was on tour there.

He announced he would be holding a rally at a certain place at a certain time. Prior to that announcement nothing out of the ordinary was happening there.

His announcement of him speaking drew people to that location.

McCain went to a rally not having anything to do with him, in order to find an audience.

Big difference.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> Prior to that announcement nothing out of the ordinary was happening there.


Oh really??
http://independentsday.wordpress.com/20 ... se-it-was/


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> > Ya know, Im pretty sure there are more than 50k people in Berlin......
> 
> 
> What a lot of people missed and the media failed to report is the day Obama gave his speech in Berlin there were two rock concerts in town. Not only were these two groups on par with the Beatles as far as the Berliners were concerned but the concerts were free. Anyone still think 200,000 people were actually in town just to hear Obama.


Yes there were a majority of those going just to see Obama.

Nice try. Officials were actually worried when he first announced his intentions, as the initial interest was so high they first reported thinking they might have closer to 3/4 of million people. And no.. that wasn't anything to do with any rock concerts near by. It was strictly estimates on attendence to see him. 

How about McCain take a tour like that and see who turns out...

Ohh wait he did. Noone showed up.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> > Prior to that announcement nothing out of the ordinary was happening there.
> 
> 
> Oh really??
> http://independentsday.wordpress.com/20 ... se-it-was/


It's cute when you always think you are so smart ensign.

One of the bands, the Reamonn, didn't perform in Berlin on July 24, 2008. Check out their tour dates at http://www.reamonn.com/index2.php.

:eyeroll: nice try though... I'm sure no matter what "date" he would have held his rally on, that it would have conflicted with_ something somewhere_ nearby... right?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> And no.. that wasn't anything to do with any rock concerts near by


Nearby? Yep, I'd say the same stage was nearby. In case you missed just how nearby here is a picture of Obama with the rock band.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> One of the bands, the Reamonn, didn't perform in Berlin on July 24, 2008. Check out their tour dates at http://www.reamonn.com/index2.php.
> nice try though... I'm sure no matter what "date" he would have held his rally on, that it would have conflicted with something somewhere nearby... right?


If you're going to read a link, read all of it. There is a update on the page with the picture in my last post that shows the reader who posted the schedule was wrong despite what their schedule originally was. They were there the same time as Obama. The author done the update to show the reader was wrong. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> > And no.. that wasn't anything to do with any rock concerts near by
> 
> 
> Nearby? Yep, I'd say the same stage was nearby. In case you missed just how nearby here is a picture of Obama with the rock band.


lmao

you really think i was denying that the concert didn't take place at all?

C'mon.

I agree that rock bands performed nearby to him. You will of course remember (or maybe not if it isn't convenient to fit your agenda), that the venue for his speech was moved correct? Where was it supposed to be originally held? hmm? hmmm?

Of course if they would have used the original venue suggested, you all would be whining away talking about how dare he have the audacity to give a speech there... yadda yadda...

geesshh. It isn't even comparable.

Moving on...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> > One of the bands, the Reamonn, didn't perform in Berlin on July 24, 2008. Check out their tour dates at http://www.reamonn.com/index2.php.
> > nice try though... I'm sure no matter what "date" he would have held his rally on, that it would have conflicted with something somewhere nearby... right?
> 
> 
> If you're going to read a link, read all of it. There is a update on the page with the picture in my last post that shows the reader who posted the schedule was wrong despite what their schedule originally was. They were there the same time as Obama. The author done the update to show the reader was wrong. :lol:


It's just a pathetic stretch... the 2 aren't comparable, and you know I have a valid point. Face it. McSame has a really small group of supporters who would actually show up for his rallies.

It will be fun to watch this play out after the Olympics are over... then we'll see the 2 each have rallies and compare apples to apples.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> you really think i was denying that the concert didn't take place at all?


Yes..you just said in your previous post that they did not perform that day. Make up your mind. Don't know who throws out more bs and spin, you or Obama. Were they there or were they not there?????

No you don't have a valid point. It's not who shows up at rallies but who shows at the voting booth. You'll soon learn the difference.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> > you really think i was denying that the concert didn't take place at all?
> 
> 
> Yes..you just said in your previous post that they did not perform that day. Make up your mind. Don't know who throws out more bs and spin, you or Obama. Were they there or were they not there?????


yep you got me... point taken. My screw up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Yes there were a majority of those going just to see Obama


REALLY!!!!!!! How many of them did you talk to Ryan????? Just wondering since youknow what was in their heads!!! :roll:  :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

djleye said:


> > Yes there were a majority of those going just to see Obama
> 
> 
> REALLY!!!!!!! How many of them did you talk to Ryan????? Just wondering since youknow what was in their heads!!! :roll:  :wink:


Because of original estimates for his original venue. Those people were going to see him.

... and yes I did have German friends that personally attended. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

Face it, there was a concert in Berlin that day. The people went to either see Obama or the bands. MCcain went to Sturgis, he went to a bike rally that was already happening. Mccain was speaking to a majority of American voters, no matter who they vote for. He could have been boo'd off the stage, but he did it in the US. Obama spread his propaganda across Europe to people who don't get to vote. So do I give a s&*% how many GERMANS listend to him? NO...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> cwoparson said:
> 
> 
> > > you really think i was denying that the concert didn't take place at all?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > > Yes there were a majority of those going just to see Obama
> ...


*yes, socialists and their concepts are wildly popular in Europe.......*


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is what I find funny. People are arguing about the fact on how many people were in Berlin to see Obama.....last time I check Berlin was in Germany and Germans don't vote in the US.

So even if 1 million showed up I could care less. Because that 1 million could not vote.....for the most part. (military and US citizens exempt)


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> This is what I find funny. People are arguing about the fact on how many people were in Berlin to see Obama.....last time I check Berlin was in Germany and Germans don't vote in the US.
> 
> So even if 1 million showed up I could care less. Because that 1 million could not vote.....for the most part. (military and US citizens exempt)


It was a simple comparison to show that one has people drawn to him, whilst the other has to go to people...

and it gets better...


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

MCcain went to the AMERICAN people, Obama went to the GERMAN people. Dosen't get any better than that does it?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Are you kidding me? He said this about his wife?*

Now... give me a break!



> In introducing his wife, McCain noted the ongoing beauty pageant at the event and said that he had "encouraged Cindy to compete. I told her, with a little luck, she could be the only person ever to serve as first lady and Miss Buffalo Chip."


As was stated on another blog and from the comments section.. "All I'm saying is that if Barack Obama had gone to an event with 20,000 people wasting gas to talk about energy and said that his wife should have simulated sucking a banana phallus between another woman's legs, this race would be [email protected]$#ing over. "

"It's about the double standard - the ridiculously prudish standards that Democrats are held to are always exempted for Republicans.

And God forbid any of the women in the contest were black. Obama would be personally guilty of objectifying all black women.

Democrats as a party represent high ideals. Republicans as a party represent old white guys with money. When an old white guy with money Republican does something offensive no one cares. Because you expect the old white guy with money Republican to be an offensive jackass. When the Democrat does something offensive they're violating their ideals. And therefore a hypocrite, which is apparently the SINGLE WORST SIN ANYONE CAN EVER COMMIT ANYWHERE. If you're a Democrat, that is.

Democrats will hold other Democrats accountable for this crap. Republicans don't care so they won't. Note that hypocrites Larry Craig and David Vitter all remain in their jobs, while hypocrites Eliot Spitzer and Mark Dann have been forced to resign. Spitzer and Dann had their own parties breathing down their necks because of their behavior and activities (as well they should have), while Craig and Vitter got a pass from theirs.

It's kind of like the whole Joker/Batman thing from the other thread. When Batman does something bad it's controversial - the good guy isn't supposed to do bad things. When the Joker does something bad it's expected. Same with Dems and Republicans. "

hmmm has a ring of truth to it says I


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Two Dogs said:


> So do I give a s&*% how many GERMANS listend to him? NO...


 :beer:

I agree.

Also, whats up with the visual sign of the right hand of Nobama. Did this already get covered and I missed it?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ryan....

You are right he does draw people.....but people that don't not matter at the voter polls.

If this was Mc Cain I would be saying the same thing. Who cares who draws over seas. Then you mentioned have Mc Cain try to do the same in MN....of course he would not draw as much because MN is a democratic state. :eyeroll:

Now with you talking about some of Mc Cain's statements. That is called playing to your audience like all politicians do.


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

R y a n said:


> *Are you kidding me? He said this about his wife?*
> 
> Now... give me a break!
> 
> ...


Every post you put out when it turns against you turns to race, are you on Obamas payroll? Oh yeah, for the record, I'm a poor 35 year old, and if Obama gets elected I will be an even poorer 36 year old.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Two Dogs said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > *Are you kidding me? He said this about his wife?*
> ...


Every post I put out? So says the guy with 9 posts.

I simply post about things that I see, read, and interpret.

I have no bias towards race friend.

For the record... as was stated in that thread, those were comments pulled out of a blog section. I simply seconded them. I don't believe it would do me any good to offer thoughts on one's affluency and their choice of political party. I don't enjoy beating my head against a wall pointing out the obvious to those who don't look at the big picture.


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

So what you're really saying is your posts are bigger than mine?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Two Dogs said:


> So what you're really saying is your posts are bigger than mine?


 :lol:

no not at all... I am just saying that I'm not leaning on justifying everything with race. I try to plan on an even keel. Some here will simply not even go down the path of looking at things objectively. Everything is so heavily skewed from the get go.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Shame on John McCain for having a sense of humor :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn I wish I was at Buffalo Chip campground.. that is the best adult party you will find in the USA. I don't count spring break stuff as adults party's although they will get you naked real quick too.

If you disrespect real bikers they will kick your arse and you will like it, because you lived through it. Poor Ryan has no respect for anybody including himself...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep been to Sturgis several times, great time. Ryan you should try it sometime might change your outlook on life. Was down to the hills a few weeks ago going down again the end of the month.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Damn I wish I was at Buffalo Chip campground.. that is the best adult party you will find in the USA. I don't count spring break stuff as adults party's although they will get you naked real quick too.
> 
> If you disrespect real bikers they will kick your arse and you will like it, because you lived through it. Poor Ryan has no respect for anybody including himself...


excuse me?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> Yep been to Sturgis several times, great time. Ryan you should try it sometime might change your outlook on life. Was down to the hills a few weeks ago going down again the end of the month.


I've been there. Drove thru a month ago. In fact ironically enough, I believe a friend in Dickinson tried recruiting me. Won't get into his affiliations. I have fully patched 1% friends in several different "groups". I'll leave it at that.

I own a Harley. Planning on riding the Harley thru next year again.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep I've been to Sturgis at least 20 times. It really sucks that all the preppies and pc crowd think it's manly to own a bike and a pair of jeans, they have made it so the cops have to work overtime making sure they are not insulted by anybody's freedom. Sturgis itself isn't the same but Buffalo Chip and a handful of other old school campgrounds are the bomb!

And yes you will see more than you can imagine for most of you probably.
If you see someone taking it to serious they either have a huge problem or are about to get one. :beer:

It's all about *respect*!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Yep I've been to Sturgis at least 20 times. It really sucks that all the preppies and pc crowd think it's manly to own a bike and a pair of jeans, they have made it so the cops have to work overtime making sure they are not insulted by anybody's freedom. Sturgis itself isn't the same but Buffalo Chip and a handful of other old school campgrounds are the bomb!
> 
> And yes you will see more than you can imagine for most of you probably.
> If you see someone taking it to serious they either have a huge problem or are about to get one. :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

So Ryan when you were through Sturgis last month where did you stop? The Full Throttle?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I used to be a deputy sheriff off of Highway 21 south of Dickinson. We got a ton of hard core traffic leading up to and after that week coming back up Highway 85.

You could always tell the guys who rode 'em and the guys who trailered' 'em. Some had real tats and long beards, some had temporary ink and new leather.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> So Ryan when you were through Sturgis last month where did you stop? The Full Throttle?


We camped overnight in Deadwood @ the KOA, and then drove thru the next morning. We had to make it into Yellowstone and thru before dark, so we only cruised thru. I was impressed at the amount of bikes around that early beforehand. We camped at the KOA that night in Missoula, and there must have been 20 bikes there alone that had just drove thru that day with us.

You took a bike down there?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I used to be a deputy sheriff off of Highway 21 south of Dickinson.


Yeh I probably have tattoos older than you. There are no real hardcore bikers in ND just a bunch of us* neutral* ND MC (motorcycle clubs). There has been a group that call themselves a MC trying to gain a foothold in the state for prolly 5 years or so but they can't profit where there is none so they are very limited by their attitudes.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> > I used to be a deputy sheriff off of Highway 21 south of Dickinson.
> 
> 
> Yeh I probably have tattoos older than you. There are no real hardcore bikers in ND just a bunch of us* neutral* ND MC (motorcycle clubs). There has been a group that call themselves a MC trying to gain a foothold in the state for prolly 5 years or so but they can't profit where there is none so they are very limited by their attitudes.


I can't think of the name of them off the top of my head. But I think that is likely them. It's not worth the wasted time IMO.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wish anyone of you could have been with me in Sturgis my first time, I was 17, roughnecking (oil rigs) and the year was 1975. I got my mind ripped open so far it will never close. I was taught respect as a child so I fit in easily with the hardcore bikers and have ridden down that path many miles and memories. I was known to the largest MC in the world back when...

As a child I learned well and was given respect so I had it to give back. We I mean bikers don't like people rubbing against us in crowds, don't touch us. We don't like people attracting attention to us, we might be wanted damnit so play your games away from us OK buckwheats. But never forget we know Trust, Respect and therefore Love probably more than anyone can imagine. :wink: :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Two things are happening in the race as it sits now. McCain has been playing catch up to NObama and Billary through the primary season. Because he clinched early on there was little fan fair in following his campaign.

Now both are heading into there respective Conventions, Nobama to his own doing is now playing catch up to McCain. He is getting his butt kicked on energy, his bringing into the debate the issue of race portraying himself as a victim. Went on his world tour and lost some of his groupie news reporters when he attempted to pass off false interviews.

I do not pay attention to polls to much this time of year other than those who say they could change their minds before Nov. Dem's for the most part are going to vote Dem, Rep the same way. The in betweens are the ones to watch.

The significance of this is that no person has won the Pres when pre Convention polling shows them loosing double digit supporters in that category. Of likely voters Nobama has now lost 18% of those who said they had not made up their minds.

Dem's will claim it is unfair ads, but in reality is simply their candidate and his inablity to lay out changes. Voters have heard tax the rich for 60 years, they have heard Corp are bad! They have heard just about everything NObama is saying. There is no change, other than reverting back to the 1960 playbook!

Then there is the issue of credibility. No DRILL NO WAY! then the infamous Inflate your tires will save the same amount of oil will drill for! To it is OK to drill some!

Then his big Revelation of not taking oil money when it is been shown he has taken direct contributions from leading oil Executives!!!!!!!!

The man is showing he is not above saying whatever to whom ever he thinks is listening at the time. The press in the past looked past these issues but with his burning them on his WORLD TOUR! They are now looking at his statements from the past and comparing them to now!

Ryan, he is sinking his own ship, and for someone that claims to lean Libertarian, he is the farthest thing from those positions! I think you are embarrassed to admit you are a liberal minded Kool aid drinking Democrat that may very well be a paid worker for the NObama campaign. Or at the very least a party volunteer! If that is the case, is there not some rules of disclosure that Chris requires concerning your non stop Move On cut and paste!

McCain was not my first choice, he is though by far the best choice of those left standing! He gets the energy issue, he gets the taxation issue, he gets the overspending issue.He gets foreign policy and national security Not sure he fully grasps the 2nd Amendment issue, not sure he fully realizes the significance of illegals.

Not perfect, but definitely heads and shoulders above Nobama who wants to dump 70 million barrels of oil out of the Reserves but will not acknowledge that this would be a 30 day supply coming from ANWAR! He wants to raise capital gains tax, one of the worst taxes business owners face. He is promising new refunds, and more spending with new entitlement programs even though both spending and tax increases are going to widen the debt and increase deficits!

We have seen his foreign policy issues with his what direct is the wind blowing today comments about Israel, his refusal to admit the surge worked. IE casualties are the lowest since the invasion this past month!
*
Then there is NObamas statement regarding the Heller case and his sponsorship of numerous gun restrictions while in the Senate in IL.

Then lets look at his position flip on partial birth abortions!

He is losing the left support because he is moving away from them in an attempt to reach the center. But those in the center are moving away from him because of the obvious pandering. It has caused them to look at McCain. What they see is someone who has changed some positions and explained why, but also see someone on his core issues standing pat!!!!!!

NObama lacks credibility and without it he sinks! No amount of life preservers will save him from himself!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

R y a n said:


> I used to be a deputy sheriff off of Highway 21 south of Dickinson. We got a ton of hard core traffic leading up to and after that week coming back up Highway 85.
> 
> You could always tell the guys who rode 'em and the guys who trailered' 'em. Some had real tats and long beards, some had temporary ink and new leather.


 :lol: :lol:

Picture Barney Fife, did they just give you one bullet and make you carry it in your shirt pocket :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

> R y a n wrote:
> I used to be a deputy sheriff off of Highway 21 south of Dickinson. We got a ton of hard core traffic leading up to and after that week coming back up Highway 85.
> 
> You could always tell the guys who rode 'em and the guys who trailered' 'em. Some had real tats and long beards, some had temporary ink and new leather.


Bobm


> Picture Barney Fife, did they just give you one bullet and make you carry it in your shirt pocket


Bob all I could picture was that wide eyed look and somebody hollering "Sheriff Sheriff !!!!!!!!"

Ryan how did you know it was fake ink? Where your tears of fear enough to cause them to run?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be a deputy sheriff off of Highway 21 south of Dickinson. We got a ton of hard core traffic leading up to and after that week coming back up Highway 85.
> ...


:lol:

not quite! I used to explain the job something like Andy Griffith though!

We had some hairy things go on out there though...  It wasn't all Mayberry. Being that we had lots of roughneckers and oil guys roll thru on a semi transient basis, (amongst other things) it had its moments.

Too bad the pay was almost minimum wage level. I like the people and the area....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> > R y a n wrote:
> > I used to be a deputy sheriff off of Highway 21 south of Dickinson. We got a ton of hard core traffic leading up to and after that week coming back up Highway 85.
> >
> > You could always tell the guys who rode 'em and the guys who trailered' 'em. Some had real tats and long beards, some had temporary ink and new leather.
> ...


nice. I hope you can tell it was an attempt at humor at those who are weekend warriors on Harleys Ron.

:roll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Ryan, he is sinking his own ship, and for someone that claims to lean Libertarian, he is the farthest thing from those positions! I think you are embarrassed to admit you are a liberal minded Kool aid drinking Democrat that may very well be a paid worker for the NObama campaign. Or at the very least a party volunteer! If that is the case, is there not some rules of disclosure that Chris requires concerning your non stop Move On cut and paste!


Ron you are completely correct.

Newsflash for you however. I've stated it here before. I never said I supported Barack wholeheartedly on every position. I support neither candidate yet. That is what I've said from the get go.

I've repeatedly made the assertation that neither candidate supports my views.

That hasn't stopped many here (some with less credibility than others) from trying to label me as a D because I'm not wholeheartedly drinking the R's Kool-Aid.

Just because I post articles here poking holes in McCan'ts messages and political strategy doesn't automatically make me Democrat... Geesshhh the leaps of assumption you guys make. 8)

My biggest beef with R's is the war. Plain and simple. It has put us into a recession. Not directly mind you, but the symptoms are Bush created. It has created a deficit that has brought down the economy. Starting with Ethanol subsidies, a Bush appointed Treasury Secretary who along with a Bush appointed Fed Chairman didn't see looming Financial indicators in the mortgage industry, and didn't tighten lending rules, and in fact repealed some, combined with a trade deficit, and then the perfect storm of energy increases caused this mess. I STILL don't understand how in the world Iraq is not sending us SUBSIDIZED oil in thanks for liberating their country. Weren't we supposed to have this war paid for by Iraqi oil? I need to find those articles.



Ron Gilmore said:


> He is losing the left support because he is moving away from them in an attempt to reach the center. But those in the center are moving away from him because of the obvious pandering. It has caused them to look at McCain. What they see is someone who has changed some positions and explained why, but also see someone on his core issues standing pat!!!!!!


I fully agree with this assessment. He is indeed losing some of his ultra far left liberal base due to his centrist moves of late. That cannot be denied.

But look what it did do... It caused those lefties to vote him in over Hillary, and now that she is out of the picture, all they are left with is him. He isn't nearly as left as some from their party would like now. Barack has realized he is too liberal for anyone near center. It's has caused him to take pause and soften his message.

I just think that R's don't realize that the demographics that caused him landslide support don't poll well. They might "traditionally" have not voted in previous elections, however in their opinion they have never had a candidate who will truly represent them. Hence you are seeing more minorities, and more youth come out to vote for him than you have ever seen for any other politician.

The tide in politics is turning. The old guard is losing their grip on domination. A younger generation is replacing them. Baby boomers can't imagine not being in full control. It is scaring them to death.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> My biggest beef with R's is the war. Plain and simple. It has put us into a recession.


Nope.... credit cards, low income mortgage buyouts and energy cost has caused our damage. A Dem, Clinton, got the plastic economy rolling real good. Bush has definitely done his damage in country too, he forgives to many big subsidised Corps in bankruptcy for one big setback. I know the list is long.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The tide in politics is turning. The old guard is losing their grip on domination. A younger generation is replacing them. Baby boomers can't imagine not being in full control. It is scaring them to death.


I don't think so. Those of us who had kids raised them to work hard and take care of themselves and family. The really liberal minds luckily often don't pass along their genes or values. They are going extinct. 
What ticks most republicans is we don't have anyone Conservative for us. That's because to many liberals voted in the primaries for McCain. Lets watch this fall and see if we have lost control.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

R y a n said:


> I've been there. Drove thru a month ago. In fact ironically enough, I believe a friend in Dickinson tried recruiting me. Won't get into his affiliations. I have fully patched 1% friends in several different "groups". I'll leave it at that.
> 
> I own a Harley. Planning on riding the Harley thru next year again.


Riding through Sturgis in July is not the same as attending the Rally.

We were there on Sunday and came home yesterday. Pretty good time and with the crowds 3 days is enough.

I don't own a Harley, but rode to the Rally on my motorcycle. Now we go on a Goldwing and stay in a motel. Last time we had gone was 1977 and it was on a Triumph Bonneville with a tent. In between we raised our three children. Life was different before children and is again after they leave the nest.


----------

